# I'm in desperation in need of help: Jobless and searching for a year now...



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been in this rut, this dark pit, this deep deep well for a long time now. I've been trying to climb out, yet I can't find my way out of this hole. I've been out of work for about a year now. I've been searching and applying for the past year, and the numbers have added up to at least 100 jobs now. (I keep a record of all the jobs I apply for including names of managers, info about the job, dates, etc.) I've been angry, depressed, frustrated, anxious and very crazy because I can't find a fucking job. I've done literally every single damn thing I could possibly think about. :angry: I'm at a dead end over and over again, everywhere I go, and I feel that it's getting more real. The unemployment rate in the city where I live is horribly high: 14%. That means I see people in their 40's with real work experience, applying for those minimum wage jobs such as fast food, water parks, cashiering jobs, etc. And yes, it's no myth, I've seen plenty of people that old work for those jobs. I'm competing with them, yet I have no fucking work experience.:mellow: I'm a college student. I've applied to scholarships and for work study (college pays you to work). I haven't gotten any calls yet. It doesn't help either with the fact that I have no real paid work experience. I've done literally every shit I can think of, to increase my chances of getting a fucking job. That includes going to the career employment center on my college campus weekly for updates on jobs, as well as getting my resume perfected. I went to a career help center for a resume check and mock interviews. I've done my own research with hours and hours of what employers are looking for, the 30-second 'about me' speech, common interview Q's, how to dress, ETC. I've done consistent volunteer work such as being a teacher's assistant (+60 hours) and going to the library on a weekly basis to scan and sort books. I love the work, but FUCK. I can't just give, give, and give without receiving any money back from everything I do altogether. I will no longer have any gas money to go where I need to go nor any money to pay for my bills and loans.

They say networking helps. In my experience, nope. I'm the horse that thinks it's being led to water but instead ends up in a desert. My friends and I update each other on job openings, job fairs, job interviews, etc. Shit happens. A friend refers me to a job; I apply to it and later finds out that the HR just hired a bunch of new people. A different friend refers me to a job, where I find myself in a line of at least 100 people waiting to be interviewed for that same job. Many friends refer me to a job, but I'm not qualified for it, or the location is all the way on the other side of town, etc. I found out that the job my professor referred me to was a scam. The new workers were charged for fingerprints, which had to be done and they had to pay out of their own pockets. They never got their hours, and they never received their refunds. I've been to so many sketchy places, I don't want to go there anymore. I'm not looking for some high-paying jobs. Minimum wage is just fine, and that's what frustrating. I can't even find an entry-level job, because no one wants to train me!!:angry: I want real consistent money, not some type of BS. I got 'hired' but given very little to no hours. I knew it wasn't just me being biased, because my new coworkers were experiencing the same thing too. It was getting smaller, then none, and I knew I had to quit that place with the new management coming in. 

I'm looking for a real job, not just some extra cash around the corner. I've done that sort of thing, still doing it, but it doesn't give me much. I want something to put on my resume, some real experience that will get me somewhere in my life. I'd be happy if I were to work as a cashier or something similar. And coming as an ISTJ, I absolutely _hate_ asking for help. I only ask if if there is absolutely no other way. And that is what I have come to-dead ends. Any words, thoughts, ideas, quotes, etc. is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't like asking for help either, but is the only way I have gotten anywhere thus far. Today oftentimes privilege begets privilege, I think unpaid "internships" should not be allowed/should have limits beyond what are in place now, companies/owners purposely give their employees small hours so that they don't have to pay over time or benefits, and the system is really messed up, and no one in control is doing much about it, but it is possible to claw your way out. Networking is so, so important and it is sad and stupid and often times leads to incompetent people in positions, but what can you do? I really think you need to apply outside of your location and be willing to move. If you are willing to do whatever it takes (move to a different location, contact alumni from your school, get in contact with people you don't know, etc), you will find something. You can also work the less satisfying jobs and if you do them very well, someone will notice, and people are impressed when you can turn in a resume that shows you've been working, even if it's stuff you didn't want to do. You can also try getting certified for something if it doesn't take too long, and see if that opens up any opportunities. I have been in your position and it's terrible and depressing, but you really just have to not limit yourself, and you will find something! Good luck!


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

funcoolname said:


> I really think you need to apply outside of your location and be willing to move. If you are willing to do whatever it takes (move to a different location, contact alumni from your school, get in contact with people you don't know, etc), you will find something. You can also work the less satisfying jobs and if you do them very well, someone will notice, and people are impressed when you can turn in a resume that shows you've been working, even if it's stuff you didn't want to do. You can also try getting certified for something if it doesn't take too long, and see if that opens up any opportunities. I have been in your position and it's terrible and depressing, but you really just have to not limit yourself, and you will find something! Good luck!


Great advice!

I actually really want to move out of town, and I would move out of state if I could. I'm debt, and I know once I get over there, there is no guarantee of a job. My family is here in town, and that is why I choose to stay here. I hate it, but I know I'll need to stay close by. I've been thinking about going for a CNA program, but I don't have the money to pay for that.

Thank you for replying. I know as an ISTJ, I am so focused on my goals, and when I can't reach them, I go insane. I have flaws in my thinking, and other people can help me see the blind spots and drag me out to see the bigger picture. I will give your advice a try. I need to be more flexible, open, and positive.


My thread is a huge rant and essay. I apologize to those who saw this thread. Lol, usually I don't write so much.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

A couple of things:

Online courses to update/diversify your skills. there are plenty of free ones.

scholarships. This will take some research to find them, but with some perseverance, you could probably nail one

Now about the extra cash around the corner. Dont throw that away just yet. Any money is better than no money and you never know where it may lead.

Thanks for posting. Wishing you the best


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

rawr_sheila said:


> Great advice!
> 
> I actually really want to move out of town, and I would move out of state if I could. I'm debt, and I know once I get over there, there is no guarantee of a job. My family is here in town, and that is why I choose to stay here. I hate it, but I know I'll need to stay close by. I've been thinking about going for a CNA program, but I don't have the money to pay for that.
> 
> ...


Well, I wouldn't suggest moving if you don't have a job first - just apply to them where ever you can. There are also programs you can apply to that provide stipends in return for work (public service or work in your field of expertise if you meet the requirements). The internet is a great resource - search, search, search. And don't feel bad  Everyone needs a little rant now and then.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, don't think of the comments as help, but rather timely advice. Even the most wealthy people can't do what they do, without numerous advisors. As far as I can see, you actually haven't mentioned which area of studies you've specialised in.

In America, common stj jobs would be in the military and police. Even though the rate of crime has fallen in recent years, the crime rate is still high compared to other countries. The armed forces are always looking out for new recruits. Apparently, 75% of young people are ineligible for military service as they're either: overweight, have physical problems, lack the requisite educational standards or have criminal records. 

With small business, there are various industries that do well in an economic downturn, such as the firearms industry and survivalist businesses. Both areas seem to be doing well in this high unemployment and stagnant economy era. Many americans love their guns, so it's often the case that someone would own five guns on average, with some gun owners having bought hundreds of guns for either collecting or as an investment.

The other alternative would be to relocate to another country, where jobs are plentiful. The only country I could recommend is the place where I live, Australia. The two obvious ways to immigrate to Australia are either have studies related to a strong growth industry, such as the mining sector or by marriage to an Australian citizen. 

As there aren't enough gen Y's to replace the retiring baby boomers in the workplace, it's expected that the American economy will not recover significantly until 2021.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Where do you live, what do you want to do, are you currently enrolled in a college/university?


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sorry rawr_sheila. I don't know what to say. I do hope things pick up, though - you sound like a dedicated and talented person and I am sure there must be something out there, though to keep looking for so long and not find anything isn't anywhere even remotely close to easy :sad:. Whoever you get a job with will be lucky to have you - I hope that they end up hiring you soon...


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

move.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a college student; I haven't graduated yet. My major is undecided for now, but I will most likely go into accounting or the medical field. I'm not looking for anything big like a job in a career field. I'm looking for a job that will help a college student pass through life. Some cash to pay for bills, real work experience, and something to put on my resume. Just my experience, it is that hard to find a minimum wage job or an entry-level job. Yes, it is very difficult. I live in the US, on the west coast.

Like I had already posted, I'd _love_ to move. But I'm in debt with a loan, and there is no guarantee I'll find a job and live well there. If the opportunity does arise, I will definitely consider it. 

What I worry about is graduating with a degree but not knowing what to do with it, or being put in that huge pile of people that are looking for jobs but can't find one. I'm in back of the crowd with no work experience, whatsoever, so that is another reason I am wanting to find real work, not just that extra cash (but it does come in handy).


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

rawr_sheila said:


> I'm a college student; I haven't graduated yet. My major is undecided for now, but I will most likely go into accounting or the medical field. I'm not looking for anything big like a job in a career field. I'm looking for a job that will help a college student pass through life. Some cash to pay for bills, real work experience, and something to put on my resume. Just my experience, it is that hard to find a minimum wage job or an entry-level job. Yes, it is very difficult. I live in the US, on the west coast.
> 
> Like I had already posted, I'd _love_ to move. But I'm in debt with a loan, and there is no guarantee I'll find a job and live well there. If the opportunity does arise, I will definitely consider it.
> 
> What I worry about is graduating with a degree but not knowing what to do with it, or being put in that huge pile of people that are looking for jobs but can't find one. I'm in back of the crowd with no work experience, whatsoever, so that is another reason I am wanting to find real work, not just that extra cash (but it does come in handy).


You need to back up your degree with proof of technical competency. If you're doing accounting, spend some time learning Quickbooks and Excel. Improve your typing speed to over 50+ words a minute (75-80 would be my recommendation). Then apply for data entry/clerk jobs. They're usually bottom of the totem pole, somewhat mindless, and committment-light. You show up, do your work, and leave. 

It's also good if you can pass a few lower-level certification tests in software programs related to your field. This will help you gain an edge in picking up lower-level jobs that aren't necessarily "career starters" but can be helpful in landing you a first job after you graduate.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Relocating to another american city might be beneficial in obtaining employment in the short term. However, the american economy's recovery is dependent upon low oil prices. In the absence of a cheap alternative to oil, then any recovery will be tepid at best. In terms of world's most liveable cities, there isn't an american city in the top 10 of any of the various competing rankings. Naturally, quality of life is often highly subjective, but Canadian, Australian and European cities dominate the various rankings.

If you know anyone in Australia who can offer you a skilled migrant 457 visa in the future or has the contacts to do so, then I would suggest that would be an avenue worth exploring.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't know anybody from Australia. I took a business math and ten-key class, and my speed is 140 keys per/stroke.

Here's a question for those that advised me to move. *what are some good sites I can use to search for jobs in other states or out of town?* I currently check on craigslist and snagajob regularly.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Another alternative would be to obtain a 462 working holiday visa. You need to be between 18-30, have completed the 2nd year of a degree and have $5000 cash to support your initial stay in Australia. This allows you to work for 12 months here, but only 6 months with each employer.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

rawr_sheila said:


> I'm a college student; I haven't graduated yet. My major is undecided for now, but I will most likely go into accounting or the medical field. I'm not looking for anything big like a job in a career field. I'm looking for a job that will help a college student pass through life. Some cash to pay for bills, real work experience, and something to put on my resume. Just my experience, it is that hard to find a minimum wage job or an entry-level job. Yes, it is very difficult. I live in the US, on the west coast.
> 
> Like I had already posted, I'd _love_ to move. But I'm in debt with a loan, and there is no guarantee I'll find a job and live well there. If the opportunity does arise, I will definitely consider it.
> 
> What I worry about is graduating with a degree but not knowing what to do with it, or being put in that huge pile of people that are looking for jobs but can't find one. I'm in back of the crowd with no work experience, whatsoever, so that is another reason I am wanting to find real work, not just that extra cash (but it does come in handy).


I'm on the West Coast.

What is your major?

I can tell you exactly what you need to do.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

rawr_sheila said:


> I don't know anybody from Australia. I took a business math and ten-key class, and my speed is 140 keys per/stroke.
> 
> Here's a question for those that advised me to move. *what are some good sites I can use to search for jobs in other states or out of town?* I currently check on craigslist and snagajob regularly.


Indeed.com


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

You should speak to @Athena Avril, as she's going through the same predicament as you are going through now.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

aus2020 said:


> Another alternative would be to obtain a 462 working holiday visa. You need to be between 18-30, have completed the 2nd year of a degree and have $5000 cash to support your initial stay in Australia. This allows you to work for 12 months here, but only 6 months with each employer.


Like I've said already, I'd _love_ to move. But I'm in debt, and how am I going to get that $5000 with this? I don't even have money! I don't know a single person from Australia. I already know ahead of time if I go, it would be a huge cultural shock and struggle for me as a lone wolf (no friends, language and cultural barriers).
@Slider Major undecided, just GE so far. So what should I do?
@Athena Avril Great. It looks we're both going through some tough issues. If you do have any advice or thoughts for me, feel free to post.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

rawr_sheila said:


> Like I've said already, I'd _love_ to move. But I'm in debt, and how am I going to get that $5000 with this? I don't even have money! I don't know a single person from Australia. I already know ahead of time if I go, it would be a huge cultural shock and struggle for me as a lone wolf (no friends, language and cultural barriers).
> @Slider Major undecided, just GE so far. So what should I do?
> @Athena Avril Great. It looks we're both going through some tough issues. If you do have any advice or thoughts for me, feel free to post.


That's for you to decided.

Tell us what you want to do. What are your interests?

My very first job was a Legislative Page. I had no idea that I was interested in politics until a few years after graduating from college.

Point is, your mind knows what you want to do, but you haven't made the connection yet.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Slider said:


> That's for you to decided.
> 
> Tell us what you want to do. What are your interests?
> 
> ...


That's confusing to me. I can see myself in the medical field working many jobs from pharmacy, x-ray tech, etc. I'd love to be a part of a research team. I excelled in the subjects of math and science in k-12 schooling. Science was very interesting to me, and I loved performing lab experiments. Taking this path of schooling will be a long way, so I'm going to need to keep myself busy with other things. I think I have many interests, but they are meant to be hobbies. As for right now, I'm just looking for easy jobs that I can get to, not career-oriented jobs (but they'd be nice).


----------

